# Taking Time to Relax



## Grizz (Nov 18, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Things have gotten busy pretty quick here. Time to slow down. Put on a small fire, turned down the lights, listened to some smooth jazz while snuggling with Karen on the couch.[/FONT]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 18, 2009)

good for you, Grizz... when you are done, you can open the toy next to the fireolace. Looks like something for the shop. Care to share?


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 18, 2009)

Yeah.. enough with the mushy stuff. What's in the box? what's in the box??!!!


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Nov 18, 2009)

I see power tool box next to fireplace. You often bring the tools in to relax with them too?


----------



## Steve Busey (Nov 18, 2009)

WHY ARE YOU BURNING ALL THOSE PEN BLANKS?!?!?


----------



## DennisM (Nov 18, 2009)

How romantic, and I am sure Karen loved the company of a beautiful planer as well.  woodworkers perfect fantasy... Himself, his lady, and a new tool...




Nice looking fireplace though! ​


----------



## snyiper (Nov 18, 2009)

Im sure he got the new tool because he snuggled!!!


----------



## markgum (Nov 18, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Im sure he got the new tool because he snuggled!!!


 

Is that what it takes to get new tools???


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Nov 18, 2009)

That fire is way too small for all that space. Nice fireplace!


----------



## Grizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Buzzzz4 said:


> That fire is way too small for all that space. Nice fireplace!



Buzz, yea, the fire place opening is 54 inches across.  We keep saying that this thing belongs in some lodge.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 18, 2009)

Guys, we just  moved and the Planer box was used in the move.  The Planer is in the shop area.  What's in that box?  I've no idea and quite frankly with all these  boxes... I don't care what's in that box.  All my tools are in the 'shop.'


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2009)

Didn't you all know about the cozy trick for your shop equipment? spend a day or two a year lounging next to a warm fire and they will behave all year long. Chases all the grimlens and Murphys right out of em. thought everyone knew that.


----------



## Chief Hill (Nov 18, 2009)

Less talk about relaxing.  I see a Ridgid tool.


----------



## jleiwig (Nov 18, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Less talk about relaxing. I see a Ridgid tool.


 
Anyplace else but a woodworking forum and that statement would be considered pornographic! :biggrin:


----------



## Daniel (Nov 18, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> Anyplace else but a woodworking forum and that statement would be considered pornographic! :biggrin:



oh god I am still laughing.


----------



## CabinetMaker (Nov 18, 2009)

Grizz said:


> [FONT=&quot]Things have gotten busy pretty quick here. Time to slow down. Put on a small fire, turned down the lights, listened to some smooth jazz while snuggling with Karen on the couch.[/FONT]


Boy, I sure do hope you checked through all that pen blank stock for interesting grain patterns before you fired it!!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 18, 2009)

snyiper said:


> Im sure he got the new tool because he snuggled!!!



Heck, I tried that but it didn't work, instead I got to fix a bathroom. Grizz you must be a cuddly son of a gun. !!


----------



## HSTurning (Nov 18, 2009)

Cuddling for new tools wont work for me.  Fiancee dont like to cuddle.  Sad all my ex's said I was great to cuddle with.  Think about all the great tools I could have by now after 11 years.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Nov 18, 2009)

bitshird said:


> Heck, I tried that but it didn't work,



Ken, I just don't think Griz likes you in _that_ way ..:tongue:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 18, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Ken, I just don't think Griz likes you in _that_ way ..:tongue:



Charlie I'm sure glad about that,


----------



## Mack C. (Nov 18, 2009)

Grizz said:


> [FONT=&quot]Things have gotten busy pretty quick here. Time to slow down. Put on a small fire, turned down the lights, listened to some smooth jazz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

